# Tree Identification Help Please



## zrodimel (Mar 23, 2016)

Can anyone help me identify this tree? I thought it was Ash by the leaves but cutting into it it doesn't look like Ash to me. Any ideas? Thanks for the help! Pith is rotten through the trunk but I'll cut a few slabs with the chainsaw mill if it's worth anything.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like pecan to me.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Could also be black walnut. Any evidence of nuts on the ground?


----------



## clt_capt (Oct 22, 2017)

Pretty sure that is hickory. Pecan would have more leaflets, as would black walnut


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I agree with Steve. Pecan leaves look just like that. Pecan is a darker coloured wood anyway so I'd go with that.


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

The leaves say black walnut. Pecan leaves where the leaves meet the twig are in pairs meeting the twig in exactly the same spot on both sides. The picture shows them in slightly staggered pairs which is similar to the last few leaves on the twig of walnut trees.


----------



## sonofasmith (Oct 22, 2017)

zrodimel said:


> Can anyone help me identify this tree? I thought it was Ash by the leaves but cutting into it it doesn't look like Ash to me. Any ideas? Thanks for the help! Pith is rotten through the trunk but I'll cut a few slabs with the chainsaw mill if it's worth anything.


I'd say Hickory. A pic of the bark would help to be sure.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

Ohio is too far north for pecan trees, so I don't know about that. So excluding that, I'm about 95% sure it's Pignut Hickory. I've got a half finished bowl made of it in my shop somewhere...


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

this might help
https://www.arborday.org/trees/whattree/

you may need to Google some of the terms before you can answer some of the yes/no bits - some terms are defined on screen, others not.


----------



## sonofasmith (Oct 22, 2017)

TwelveFoot said:


> Ohio is too far north for pecan trees, so I don't know about that. So excluding that, I'm about 95% sure it's Pignut Hickory. I've got a half finished bowl made of it in my shop somewhere...


I think you nailed it. The other hickory with 5 leaves is shagbark but that bark seems. fissured

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zrodimel (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks everybody. It seems to indeed be a Pignut Hickory. Thanks for the help!


----------



## hturner12 (Nov 25, 2017)

I found an app put out by Virginia Tech that hel0s also


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Mar 10, 2018)

Definitely a hickory. I used to get hickory and ash leaves confused... 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> Looks like pecan to me.


+1 for Pecan.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Mar 10, 2018)

Pecan leaf. The number of leaves are wrong, as well as thier orientation. This tree is a hickory.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

zrodimel said:


> Can anyone help me identify this tree? I thought it was Ash by the leaves but cutting into it it doesn't look like Ash to me. Any ideas? Thanks for the help! Pith is rotten through the trunk but I'll cut a few slabs with the chainsaw mill if it's worth anything.


Pig Nut Hickory...often confused for Basket (aka Brown) Ash...can be used the same way...Hope that helped didn't read through all the the comments...


----------

